
Facebook’s ‘Mentions’ App Comes to Android - ksashikumar
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/11/facebook-mentions-android/
======
brudgers
The actual app:
[https://www.facebook.com/about/mentions/](https://www.facebook.com/about/mentions/)

